# Well - ahoy, I guess?



## Spiny Norman (Jun 10, 2013)

Complete rookie checking in.

First I was given the opportunity to crew on a J-109 once per week (and by "crew", I mean pull and release a jib sheet). That led to the ASA101 class - my city, bless them, offers classes and even maintains 2 keelboats in the local marina. ASA 103 is next, and then... Well, who knows.

I have sworn left and right that I am not going to buy a boat, but with less and less conviction, and that Cal 28 flushdeck sure looks nice and this is going to cost all the money I have, isn't it?

Late start - I'm well over 40 - but I seem to want this more than most things, so...


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Ha! You ARE old! I bought my Cal two years ago, first boat of any kind i'd ever sailed on at the ripe old age of 44. If you have spare time, that will vanish (along with $, but you knew that). The 28 flushy is a good one to start with.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome to the forum and to our world...

oh- and btw.... you're done for!!


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome aboard! Where is this "home city" with the great amenities?


----------



## Spiny Norman (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the kind welcome!

Yep, I'm done for. No helping it.

jimgo, I live in Redondo Beach in LA County, and I'm taking my sailing classes through the city's sailing academy.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome youngster. Ha! I was getting out of my dinghy at the dock yesterday morning and a neighbor was pulling up in his. He remarked, "I see you wear a life vest..." Yup. He continued, "My wife made me start wearing one here in the harbor, too when I turned 80." He had his self inflating Mustang on. He was coming back from setting his first 25 lobster traps of the season, alone.

You are just getting started!

This site is a great source. Let me offer you a bit of perspective. You don't spend money when you buy a boat. You invest it. Go for it. It is just your first one.

Down


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I remember the story my brother tells of his buying his first boat (a sunfish)... My brother was 18... The gentleman selling the sunfish was 62.
Stupid simple question was "why you selling it?"
The guy responded... "it's too slow."
Next think you see, he's sailing a Hobie 18.

Several years later (20)... My brother bumps into the same man again... still at the same club. He's now sailing a weta tri... Weta Trimaran Tour

He was getting bored with the sailboard he was sailing before that somethign about not wanting to wait until it was blowing 30 to go sailing.

So all I can say is, you have YEARS left to sail! Welcome to our insanity. never to late to pick it up.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Norman,
I get out to the LA area a few times a year. If you need crew, let me know!


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

The wifey and I will be making the 2 hour sail from MDR to Redondo in a week or so. We like to hang out in the marina area there. If you are ever up in MDR, you can find me at the South Coast Corinthians Yacht Club sitting at the bar.


----------



## G20 (Jul 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Sixpak (Jun 18, 2013)

Just wanted to say a quick welcome as well. I'm 48 with a family completely uninterested in my newest addiction. Don't really matter, as long as I'm still moving, I'll keep doing the things that make me happy! These days it's an interest in sailing.


----------

